# [Guide] How to fix OBS not showing up in "Screen Recording" permission tab



## SunnyLo (Aug 2, 2020)

I hope this guide can help you for OBS not showing up in the System Preference -> Security & Privacy -> Privacy -> Screen Recording.

The problem might be caused by "System Integrity Protection" being disabled in your computer. In order to enable it, you can check out this guide https://totalfinder.binaryage.com/enable-sip. I've checked a lot of threads of people asking for why they can't see Screen Recording Permission not showing up in the tab, and I hope this method can help you.

REMINDER: Enabling System Integrity Protection will RESET your computer's Privacy section, so ALL of your apps will ask for permission for "Accessibility", "Microphone", etc. You'll need to enable them again IF NEEDED


----------



## Jd12 (Aug 1, 2021)

I tried this but it says “This tool needs to be run as root.” What does that mean


----------



## roland77 (Nov 8, 2021)

@Jd12 If I see such a message from programs under Linux., I know I have to add "sudo" before it, like it needs for e.g. aptitude. But since you are under Mac, you maybe have to switch to the "super user", that has full access to your OS/computer and your account might be a limited user account (recommended for daily use).

If you own your computer, you can checkout your manual (I don't know it, since I don't use Mac), otherwise ask your administrator about this.


----------

